# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Compro emvases de carton para citricos

## krobsi

Buenas, compro envases de carton entre 15kg a 20 kg compro entre 1500 y 2 mil semanales,cualquier interesado un mensaje indicando el precio y tipo de envase.       
Antonio gutierrezTemas similares: Sierra Exportadora presenta envases de cartón para facilitar venta y exportación de la papa Compro gran variedad de citricos, como naranja mandarinas tangelos , etc semanalmente mas de 20 ton Pallets de cartón corrugado Cajas de Cartón Corrugado para la Agro exportación Cítricos peruanos de excelente calidad listos para el mercado de EE.UU.

----------

